# VW’S ALL-ELECTRIC I.D. VIZZION COMING ‘BY 2022’ WITH 400 MILES OF RANGE



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

The latest addition to Volkswagen's I.D. lineup of futuristic concept cars won't just be some far-flung futuristic design piece meant to poke at what a fully-autonomous car should look like. Today at the Geneva Motor Show, the company announced that it also plans to release a production version of the I.D. Vizzion, too. The all-electric Vizzion will hit the road "by 2022 at the latest," VW says, and unlike the concept version that was originally teased last month, it _will_ come with a steering wheel and pedals.

VW still claims that, like the concept, the production car will be able to reach over 400 miles on a single charge thanks to a battery pack that, at 111kWh, is bigger than anything Tesla currently offers. A 75kW motor will power the front wheels, while a 150kW motor will power the rear, which should give this all-wheel-drive sedan about 300 horsepower.

The exterior of the I.D. Vizzion is reminiscent of the low-riding Lucid Air EV, though it is distinguished by some very VW curves in the body work. It's a much more exciting design language than the stuffy new Jetta that VW showed off in Detroit for sure. The Vizzion looks right at home in the same lineup as the I.D. Crozz, VW's sharp, futuristic crossover SUV concept. It's also far less gauche than the I.D. Buzz microbus prototype. All told, the Vizzion looks and sounds like it will be fun to drive.

it released the first teaser images in February.

https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/5/17072850/volkswagen-ev-i-d-vizzion-mile-range-2022


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Well, if VW says it, then it must be true.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Well, if VW says it, then it must be true.


VW has the best engineers to deal with stuff like this. Yes, they beat and lied about emissions, but caught up to them. However, many victims of emissions testing implemented by BIG Government are not upset about this. The EPA sucks.

300 horsepower / 400 miles on a single charge beats everyone at this point. A 2018 Nissan Leaf (price tag $42,000.00) goes 150 miles on a single charge, that takes eight hours to recharge.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

If the the technology can be improved so that charge time or battery change time is comparable to gasoline cars' refuel time of 5 minutes and they cost the same as a gas car then there'd be no contest - I'd get one without hesitation.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> If the the technology can be improved so that charge time or battery change time is comparable to gasoline cars' refuel time of 5 minutes and they cost the same as a gas car then there'd be no contest - I'd get one without hesitation.


I never drove 400 miles a shift, so I think this car is a winner.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> I never drove 400 miles a shift, so I think this car is a winner.


It'll be a great car, sure, but dropping what'll be at least $40,000 for the chance to earn 90¢ per mile would be a suboptimal business decision.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> I never drove 400 miles a shift, so I think this car is a winner.


I've only ever done that distance 2-3 times ever in 12 hours.

400 miles would be enough for me to take the plunge on an electric vehicle.

400 miles of factory charge should be enough to get 300 miles out of it.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It'll be a great car, sure, but dropping what'll be at least $40,000 for the chance to earn 90¢ per mile would be a suboptimal business decision.


Uber and Lyft will have their rates up by then. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Uber and Lyft will have their rates up by then. Thank you for your patience.


Or uber will go under and the full timers will be taxi drivers, and the part timers won't be bothering anymore...


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Or uber will go under and the full timers will be taxi drivers, and the part timers won't be bothering anymore...


What's gonna happen to the judgy ratings system?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> What's gonna happen to the judgy ratings system?


The Mears Taxi app has a rating system, the customer doesn't see the rating, and the managers don't give a flying $9%&5

But if you put in a complaint they actually care...

I asked for my rating one time, the manager couldn't figure out how to look it up...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> VW has the best engineers to deal with stuff like this. Yes, they beat and lied about emissions, but caught up to them. However, many victims of emissions testing implemented by BIG Government are not upset about this. The EPA sucks.
> 
> 300 horsepower / 400 miles on a single charge beats everyone at this point. A 2018 Nissan Leaf (price tag $42,000.00) goes 150 miles on a single charge, that takes eight hours to recharge.


Who ELSE could build a " SMART EMISSIONS " system to cheat on tests like the Volkswagon T.D.I. !



FormerTaxiDriver said:


> What's gonna happen to the judgy ratings system?


Bad ratings and off to the carwash with you !



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> The Mears Taxi app has a rating system, the customer doesn't see the rating, and the managers don't give a flying $9%&5
> 
> But if you put in a complaint they actually care...
> 
> I asked for my rating one time, the manager couldn't figure out how to look it up...


As long as they THINK they are rating you.

" HOWS MY DRIVING ? Call 1-800-Eat -7448" !



FormerTaxiDriver said:


> I never drove 400 miles a shift, so I think this car is a winner.


I have.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> As long as they THINK they are rating you.
> 
> " HOWS MY DRIVING ? Call 1-800-Eat -7448" !


Appearances are everything?


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> If the the technology can be improved so that charge time or battery change time is comparable to gasoline cars' refuel time of 5 minutes and they cost the same as a gas car then there'd be no contest - I'd get one without hesitation.


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> VW has the best engineers to deal with stuff like this. Yes, they beat and lied about emissions, but caught up to them. However, many victims of emissions testing implemented by BIG Government are not upset about this. The EPA sucks.
> 
> 300 horsepower / 400 miles on a single charge beats everyone at this point. A 2018 Nissan Leaf (price tag $42,000.00) goes 150 miles on a single charge, that takes eight hours to recharge.


Ok so first the Leaf starts out at $29,999ish so even with dealer fees, no tax break/credit, and addition state tax and registration your number is way off by at least $6000. Even loaded with the Tech package it's $38K (I rounded up) and add $1000 for addition imaginary fees. Are you saying that your state gives no EV incentives AND charges $3,000+ in taxes on a $38K vehicle?

And spare me the EPA sucks big govt crap... If it weren't for people like you our tax dollars would not be wasted sending bottled water to Flint via FEMA.

Remember when the Prius came out in 06-ish and every one was amazed by 52 mpg? That same year the non-hybrid, naturally aspirated Yaris also 48-50 mpg and almost no one noticed.

The ability to better gas mileage is here companies choose to do it to save money or execs make back room deals with the fuel industry to suppress technology.

Turbos can be tuned for torque, horse power, or to save fuel. You can also tune a turbo to increase torque and HP to allow a V6 to perform like a V8 the by saving fuel via a smaller lighter engine. (see Ford and ECOboost)

Electric superchargers, hybrid tech, electric motor take off assist, etc, etc, etc could all increase current cars 10-20 mpg (depending on weight and vehicle type). If the government doesn't step in and say "less pollution" who is going to force it?

A recent poll of F-150 owners said gas mileage was the 27th most important feature on a new truck. With that attitude we would still have asbestos factories all over America...

People are dumb and corporations are greedy. I like freedom but sometimes I need the government to go after thieves (police) and other times I need them to say don't use lead pipes and asbestos in that new home (EPA).


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> The latest addition to Volkswagen's I.D. lineup of futuristic concept cars won't just be some far-flung futuristic design piece meant to poke at what a fully-autonomous car should look like. Today at the Geneva Motor Show, the company announced that it also plans to release a production version of the I.D. Vizzion, too. The all-electric Vizzion will hit the road "by 2022 at the latest," VW says, and unlike the concept version that was originally teased last month, it _will_ come with a steering wheel and pedals.
> 
> VW still claims that, like the concept, the production car will be able to reach over 400 miles on a single charge thanks to a battery pack that, at 111kWh, is bigger than anything Tesla currently offers. A 75kW motor will power the front wheels, while a 150kW motor will power the rear, which should give this all-wheel-drive sedan about 300 horsepower.
> 
> ...


It will be exciting to see there new Electric Vehicles hitting the market in little under 3 years. It may be worth looking into for Rideshare if it still exists then.

Am really excited to see the PLUS / XL version for the ID Collection in the Form of a modern day VW 60's Bus....






https://inhabitat.com/volkswagen-confirms-when-the-microbus-is-coming-back-as-an-ev/


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> VW has the best engineers to deal with stuff like this. Yes, they beat and lied about emissions, but caught up to them. However, many victims of emissions testing implemented by BIG Government are not upset about this. The EPA sucks.
> 
> 300 horsepower / 400 miles on a single charge beats everyone at this point. A 2018 Nissan Leaf (price tag $42,000.00) goes 150 miles on a single charge, that takes eight hours to recharge.


VW doesn't have a good reputation since the emissions scandal with their diesel cars. But if they can make this a reality it could be a tesla killer as long it's affordable to the masses. With battery technology improving rapidly these cars may become more mainstream. No we just need to build more charging stations.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

REX HAVOC said:


> VW doesn't have a good reputation since the emissions scandal with their diesel cars. But if they can make this a reality it could be a tesla killer as long it's affordable to the masses. With battery technology improving rapidly these cars may become more mainstream. No we just need to build more charging stations.


VWs New all Electric minibus...

Get's 28 MPG highway....

Wouldn't put it past VW to make up lies...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Theyre predicting a battery technology they havent developed yet, or a Tesla/Nissan/GM-driven 10x price drop on battery cells...

They may or may not be right, but this product (the vehicle) does NOT exist


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

I do not trust this company and not interested in any fraud products there pushing


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

NORMY said:


> I do not trust this company and not interested in any fraud products there pushing


Cheating regulations =/= defrauding the customer


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Their gas driven cars are fine, just stay away from the diesels. The new passats with the 1.8T are nice. They get good gas mileage and lots of power.


----------

